# NML 7_26_08



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hit the dock lights early(1:30AM) and caught 12 trout, 1 bluefish, 1 mangrove, and 4 catfish all on a MirroDyne. I actually caught 2 cats on one cast, one on each treble. That's talent.
I picked my buddy Tony up at his dock at 5:30 and we went hunting for reds. We finally found some around 9am and I picked up a 19"er. As I was poling us out of this spot, we run over a group in deeper water and Tony connects with this 27".








We lost the school during the landing and moved to a new spot full of singles cruising the shorelines and finally connected with these two lower slots.
















Total for the day:
4 reds to 27"
12 trout to 19"
5 mangroves to 13"
1 bluefish
Tooo many catfish
1 6-point buck spotted on SR-44


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't you sleep?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Don't you sleep?


Not much. Especially when the fish are biting. I can rest up when I go back to work on Monday.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great morning!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] And here you're always claiming you don't catch much! ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice outting fellas!!! Sophie and I will have to get up that way again sometime!


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

Good report and pics. What was the bait (lure) of choice for Reds today? They won't eat anything in my tacklebox.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice to see you got out today Tony!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> That's a great morning!!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] And here you're always claiming you don't catch much!  ;D


It sure helps having someone pole the boat for you. Oh, and be on some fish.

Chucking a mirrodine at dock lights is quickly becoming a favorite.
Not much brain activity needed.

We had a few half-hearted swipes at artis, but the winner was a small mullet and I caught one on a Publix shrimp that I had been using on the mangroves. Good casts were the key for us today.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] but you have to know those were not catfish but the rare whiskered spotless redfish... ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

It was good to fish off of a Gheenoe again! Mirrodineboy (I mean Phishphood) has got the docks dialed in now.

Thanks again for a good day Jason. Got me away from the in-laws for a few!

Tone


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> It was good to fish off of a Gheenoe again!  Mirrodineboy (I mean Phishphood) has got the docks dialed in now.
> 
> Thanks again for a good day Jason.  Got me away from the in-laws for a few!
> 
> Tone


That was a ghoot GNU day for sure. That big red of yours was about as good as site fishing gets.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

There ya go!  Now who says he can't get the fish to bite?!   The word is the black lagoon is going off(!) if you're looking towards a nighttime evening bite sometime soon.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> There ya go!  Now who says he can't get the fish to bite?!   The word is the black lagoon is going off(!) if you're looking towards a nighttime evening bite sometime soon.


Stupid work has me covered up for the next couple weeks. I might can get away on a weekend tho.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like a great night and day.  I always liked that dock fishing at night too. You never know whats gonna lurk up from the depths.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

That mirrodine seems to be a hot lil lure. Good catchs yall!

AC


----------

